# 52352 & 52332



## haileynicole3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello,

I have an op report where the doctor did an open cystolithotomy and removed calculus from the bladder.  I got code 51050.  He then did a ureteroscopy through the incision in the bladder, with basket extraction of ureter stone and stent placement.  We would usually bill 52352 and 52332-51 for that part but those are described as transurethral procedures.  Does anyone know if there are any other codes?  I have tried through our encoder but come up with nothing but the transurethral codes.

Thank you,
Janet


----------

